# Chicken Fried Steak



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The first time I ever had Chicken Fried Steak was in Dallas Texas.
The fist time I ever made Chicken Fried Steak was tonight.
The head guy cut a 1/2 of a London Broil into thin slices then pounded
them.
It was surprising tender. His only critique was the cream gravy could hve
been thinner…otherwise he loved it.

I followed this recipe…There is a video too. I have leftovers for his
lunch tomorrow.









Chicken Fried Steak with Gravy


Get Chicken Fried Steak with Gravy Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhhhhhhh YEAH !!! now you're talkin.
oh wait: where's the biscuits smothered in gravy ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No biscuits, If I ate the biscuits too, I might as well slap them on my hips instead.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

I love good chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes. Lot of white gravy too.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

First time I ever had chicken fried steak was at a highway restaurant along I 59-69. Delicious and the blooming thing covered a large oval dinner platter. GAD! I was stuffed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> First time I ever had chicken fried steak was at a highway restaurant along I 59-69. Delicious and the blooming thing covered a large oval dinner platter. GAD! I was stuffed.


Do you make it?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I made my first batch of CFS about 4 years ago. It's a whole lot of work and I haven't gotten the desire to do it again until I saw these mouth watering pics. I'll make it once the weather cools off a bit. It looks great, as usual.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Your gravy looks fine. I like to be able to stand a fork up in it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No, I got it at a restaurant years ago. Not even sure now where it was and why I was there. Seems like about 60 miles north of Houston on I-45 not 59.


Two Knots said:


> Do you make it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m surprised you never made it. I thought it was so popular in Texas.
I’ve also had it in The Texas Roadhouse restaurant ( on L.I.) and Cracker Barrel Restaurant (in Penn.)
Anyhow, it’s very good and easy to make. The meat comes out very tender.
I know you would like it. The head Guy wants to have the leftovers for breakfast with poached eggs.  Oh well, It won’t be the first time leftovers don’t make it to lunch!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

His wish was my command.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I’m surprised you never made it. I thought it was so popular in Texas.
> I’ve also had it in The Texas Roadhouse restaurant ( on L.I.) and Cracker Barrel Restaurant (in Penn.)
> Anyhow, it’s very good and easy to make. The meat comes out very tender.
> I know you would like it. The head Guy wants to have the leftovers for breakfast with poached eggs.  Oh well, It won’t be the first time leftovers don’t make it to lunch!


I've made it but not often. I'm spoiled to a restaurant deep fryer. When I have made chicken fried steak and fried chicken I use a 6 qt. dutch oven, gallon of oil, thermometer and a propane burner outside. Hard to control the temp though, keeps getting too hot or too cool. I never could do those in a skillet. Breakfast looks good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know, in the cast iron pan with about 1/4 inch of HOT oil, ( or maybe a little more) I managed to get the outside crispy and the inside medium rare…

He said breakfast was good! …and the best part is there is enough for a hot CFS hero on Italian Bread.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

I used to get this in Texas years ago places that specialize in the dish would be eight or 9 inches in diameter delicious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

A good old country boy from East Texas goes to Dallas for a fancy wedding when the waiter asked him if he wants chicken or steak for dinner, The man says steak . waiter asks, how would you like that cooked ? And the country boy replies chicken Fried of course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

b.rooster4321 said:


> I used to get this in Texas years ago places that specialize in the dish would be eight or 9 inches in diameter delicious



Mine were that big as well. I wanted to cut them in half, cause I knew flouring them, then egging them and then flour again would be more difficult. Smaller pieces would be easier to handle, But, the head guy wanted a big hunk of meat.  
Those two big pieces on top are at least 9” …smaller pieces are underneith.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

b.rooster4321 said:


> I used to get this in Texas years ago places that specialize in the dish would be eight or 9 inches in diameter delicious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that's pretty much what you could get.
I also would stop at Denny's for breakfast going to work and have this. They were still serving the dinner menu.


----------

